# New Years Day Shoshone run anyone???



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I have never done New Years Day Shoshone run, but have heard it is a tradition of sorts. I'd be in for this year. 
Who else is planning a Jan. 1, 2009 Shoshone run?


----------



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Yeshhh*

I'd like to make it down this year. If you all are lucky I may bring a shuttle bunny for the rigorous 1.5 mile shuttle. Does anybody have some hook ups at a local ski area you may be able to share with the lady and I. I'd like to make the 4 hour drive from the Fort worth it. PM me.

See ya guys/gals in a bit!


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'd like to join in on this...it'll be a 3.5-4 hour drive for me as well. A place to crash would be appreciated, otherwise, I might get lodging in Glenwood. (Hopefully at a some-what cheap price)


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

*New Years day Shoshone*

A group from Grand Junction is looking at rollin into the take out around noon. Lookin forward to getting ice hanging from the brim of my helment again.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Should we plan to meet at the T.O. at noon. I'll be driving over from the front range as well. It would be good to put together a crew to chip the ice off each others heads so we can stay upright. 

To the ones that have done this before. What did you wear? Was it enough? If not what are you going to change? How about hand wear? any thoughts. I was paddling the other day and the hands were getting pretty numb. I am not sure what is best for arctic boating handware?


----------



## Stonewalker (Oct 7, 2006)

Noon at the take out will work great it is always a good way to start the the year. Last year we stood around in the bathroom area melting a good half an inch off. It was COLD! The water would splash on you and freeze as it hit you body. Gannon had is girl with for her first run on that section hitting 3 rolls that day. She was amazing! I had on multiple layers (hydoskin, dry top, under armor, wet suit and some poly prop.)

The coldest was by far the ears and hands. Last year had on a thin pair of hydroskin gloves and it was not good. I would say pick up some toaster mits. They don't cost that much and they are tostie! Bring layers, beers, shots and food for afterwards telling stories. See ya on the 1st!


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

I will be there!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

OK. Noon it is at the take out. 
Hope for a mild day....


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Be there a little later, around 2pm or so with my paddle board if anyone wants to go later. I have to work in the a.m. Any fellow SUP boarders lurking?h


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

For those looking for cheap lodging........there is a hosta on mainstreet Glenwood that I've stayed at.....tight but doable......and warm.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

We usually leave from Greeley at 6am intending on getting to the TO at noon. 

What to wear...well I always say I'm gonna play alot on the way down but we end up pretty much sprinting down  We always wear multiple layers of synthetic shirts (3-4) under the dry top and tights and jogging pants under the dry bottoms. Feet get a bit cold and although I think their crazy but some only wear the poagies while I wear cheepo $40 water-resistant REI mittens.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It is looking like there will be a good crew this year. I am stoked to get on the water and freeze.....

Anyone have the NRS Toaster mitts? Good or great? How would they be with fleece or wool liners inside? Anything warmer other than just staying home?


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

> Anyone have the NRS Toaster mitts


They are warm but weird to get used to! I only wear them when I have to! Mine dont have fleece. 
Man, mitts and a drysuit I'm turning into a puss huh! Oh ya and the fleece bunnysuit SHHHH!


----------



## Dodgington (Dec 2, 2007)

Im down for a sub-freezing sho bomb!


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

There will be a smurf lurking in the water...


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

> There will be a smurf lurking in the water...


Nice! it's been to long buddy!


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*New Year's*

We have some people meeting at the shop @ 10:30am. Should be down there @ noon as well.

See you on the 1st!
-Sean


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Need raft support? Will there be enough water for a raft?


----------



## junkshowriverchick (Oct 3, 2008)

i would be willing to hop in a raft and paddle. may or may not have a dog with me (who has yet to be tested on river) though. and id probably want to borrow a dry suit from somewhere...dont own one...

ive got zero kayaking skills so unless we can get a raft down it, i couldnt be running it. hmmm oh well if nothing else i could always bring up a handle and help keep y'all warm. haha


----------



## smurf (Mar 8, 2006)

I've a mini-me for rent if anyone wants it.


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

I'll be there for sure. 5 years in a row, gotta make it 6. The past two years there has been a raft there, so there is enough water. And any weather has got to be better than this year (Jan 08. It was 6 degree's at the put in and, yep 1/2 inch of ice on your pfd's is a standard. Thank goodness for the hand driers at the rest area to de-ice your gear.

For those who haven't gone before, its really easy, especially if you have been down shosho before. All the rocks have ice on them and the put in is a sweet sledding ramp. Rack up the layers if you don't have a dry suit, get a scull cap, as for what to use on your hands get gloves for sure. I used pogies last time, which worked sweet, my hands weren't cold at all..until the takeout, which is iced over and requires climbing onto the ice and pulling yourself/boat across it from the moving current. Bare hands and ice just don't work that well.
And I'll be a puss too and go in a bunny suit and drysuit.

Drink like hell, the hangover cure works like a charm!
Josh


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm 90% sure that I'll make my way up there. Planning on getting lodging for New Years Eve to eliminate the morning drive up.

If there's raft support (Looks like the flow should be high enough if it stays at these constant flows) If there's a raft, I've got a gal pal that would be comming up with me that would love to jump on a raft!


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Alright- if there's enough interest, I'll take my frame off and run a paddle boat. I have a 13'6" hyside, so 4 paddlers should be plenty. I'll bring one with me. Airborne, if you bring your girl and Junkshow comes, we just need a fourth. 

I'll be on the Rio Grande from the 23rd- the 29th, so it would be a last minute final decision- which is OK with me.



Airborne2504 said:


> I'm 90% sure that I'll make my way up there. Planning on getting lodging for New Years Eve to eliminate the morning drive up.
> 
> If there's raft support (Looks like the flow should be high enough if it stays at these constant flows) If there's a raft, I've got a gal pal that would be comming up with me that would love to jump on a raft!


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

I am also interested in rafting. Anybody know a good person for gasket repair on the front range for a good price? My neck gasket blew out on the grand. 

For clothes a dry suit with a base layer, and then two layers of fleece works well. I have the NRS Reactor Gloves - they are kind of warm, last time I paddled while it was snowing they were okay, hands were a bit cold but still functioning. I also wear a neoprene hood and NRS Workboots.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Whoo hooo...I just got my new waterproof camcorder yesterday in the mail and will be trying it out on Shoshone. See you there on the first!



MERRY X-MAS!!


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Alright- if there's enough interest, I'll take my frame off and run a paddle boat. I have a 13'6" hyside, so 4 paddlers should be plenty. I'll bring one with me. Airborne, if you bring your girl and Junkshow comes, we just need a fourth.
> 
> I'll be on the Rio Grande from the 23rd- the 29th, so it would be a last minute final decision- which is OK with me.


Hey, Just wondering if you were still planning on rafting Shosho on New Years Day. I'm just trying to finalize my plans, sorry for this being last minute to check in. I may also have a 4th paddler with me if you haven't already found a 4th, but he's goin to need to borrow a pfd, and possibly a helmet.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Sadly I am not going to make it, I separated my shoulder. I can't paddle or row


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Sounds like a good group is coming out. All my paddling friends are going skiing or doing some other lame excuse to not go paddling with me. So I am coming down solo and looking to meet up with any and all for a run. 

Is everyone planning on meeting at 12-noon at the take out still? 
I will be there then unless I hear otherwise.

I look forward to paddling with you all. 
Peter


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

raftus said:


> I am also interested in rafting. Anybody know a good person for gasket repair on the front range for a good price? My neck gasket blew out on the grand.


I've heard Confluence Kayaks is good for gasket repair, but you might have trouble getting it done so close to the New Year. It's pretty easy to do it yourself if you can get the gasket/aquaseal. Both NRS and Kokatat have directions on their website...


----------



## stumpster (Jul 23, 2006)

_I will be there at noon _


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

We will leave Greeley around 6am and if anybody wants to chip in for gas you can hitch with us...Brian? We usually get to the red rocks or rim rocks pullout around 7:30-8


----------



## TakemetotheRiver (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry, after driving all over Mexico for the last week and 14 hours back yesterday with very little raft time to show for it, I don't feel like driving to Denver for tomorrow. Good luck though. Maybe next year...



Airborne2504 said:


> Hey, Just wondering if you were still planning on rafting Shosho on New Years Day. I'm just trying to finalize my plans, sorry for this being last minute to check in. I may also have a 4th paddler with me if you haven't already found a 4th, but he's goin to need to borrow a pfd, and possibly a helmet.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

TakemetotheRiver said:


> Sorry, after driving all over Mexico for the last week and 14 hours back yesterday with very little raft time to show for it, I don't feel like driving to Denver for tomorrow. Good luck though. Maybe next year...


 
Hey, it's all good! It turns out that it'll only be me going up if I make it up there, and I'll be in my kayak. So, it all works out. Thanks for the offer though! Sorry to hear that you did not get much raft time down there! Have a good New Year!

ALL, I'm still deciding on comming up, but if I do decide to drive up, I'll see you all at the Take-out at 12 Noon! I'll be in a Black Jeep Cherokee Sport, with a big orange Hero on the top!

Possibly see you all up there!

-Alex
719-337-8417


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

what a time it was


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It was a really nice day for a January Paddle. I think it was around 34 degrees from what the weatherman said. The key was in the clothing. I wore many layers and a dry suite and was warm to hot the whole time.
I can also endorse the NRS Toaster mitts as a good choice, my hands never got cold.

Our group featured the Alpine Quest Sports crew (great guys), A couple from Greeley (look for their video) and a few others counted at 13 boats overall. There were 2-3 other groups and I'd guess there were over 30 people on the run. It was great to meet all these new people and I really appreciate everyone’s hospitality. I hope to paddle wit you all again. I had a great time and plan to do it again next year. 

Here is a quick photo gallery from the days events as witnessed by myself. 

Enjoy….Shoshone New Years Day 2009

PS. I was fascinated by Hobie on the SUP board so there are quite a few of him doing his thing..... 

If any of you are were photographed feel free to send me an email and I will email you a few of your favorite shots......


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

Very,verry,verrrry, GOOD.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

Outstanding pictures! Looked like it was a fun paddle! I'm kinda regretting not making it up there for this.


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Peter,
Great photos. If you could send me a couple that would be very cool. Thanks for shooting them.

hobie


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Hobie, 

See the PM I sent you....


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Yes, great day! Not nearly as bad as I had imagined...

Laurie


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome day everyone! Had SO much fun - especially drinking my bootie beer!


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey guys and gals....I'm trying to upload the video on utube but its not working? I'll keep trying.


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*A few more photos*

Just put a few photos up here.
Great day!!

Login | Facebook


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

YouTube - Shoshone2009newyearsday

There is the video for NY day on Shoshone...I gues I used a copyrighted song so there is no sound. Also, I don't want to hear any flack about trying to make it look extreme/cool! We all know its a 2+/3- section!


----------

